
Bitcoin mining guzzles energy – and its carbon footprint just keeps growing - cgopalan
https://www.wired.com/story/bitcoin-mining-guzzles-energyand-its-carbon-footprint-just-keeps-growing/
======
tonteldoos
How does the carbon footprint for x amount of Bitcoin (in, say, $ terms),
compare with the carbon footprint of both printing and maintaining a similar
amount of traditional currency?

~~~
malloryerik
Only three to eight percent of fiat currency is held in cash.

~~~
tonteldoos
True, but that's still a substantial amount of physical stuff that needs to be
made and maintained...

------
crb002
Meh. Use it as a preheater for your furnace. Don't mine in the summer.

